# Advanced Instructor/Armorer Certification



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Advanced Instructor/Armorer Certification
Hosted by Bristol County Sheriff's Office

Course Description

The PepperBall™ System is an affordable, non-lethal tool designed for patrol, corrections, and tactical purposes. The PepperBall Advanced Instructor and Armorer course involves three days of intensive training in the use of the non-lethal PepperBall System, including operation, safety, maintenance, and deployment. Course curriculum also covers mobile field force tactics, scenario-based training, armorer-level in-depth instruction on PepperBall launching platform maintenance and repair, lessons on adult learning theories, and teaching tips. This course provides graduates with the ability to certify other PepperBall Instructors at their agency.

Training Fee

Only $550 per person for the full 3-day course 
A training manual, CD-ROM, video, live-fire certification rounds, visual aids and armorer tool kit are included.

Dress is casual training attire. Please bring safety glasses. If you wear contacts, please have the ability to remove them at the training site. No firearms or ammo allowed in class.

Course Registration
Register today online at www.pepperball.com/training , or contact Karen Buchholz via email at [email protected] or, call toll-free (877) 887-3773.

Please note that, PTI will bill your agency after the class. However, we do ask that you call as soon as possible to reserve your spot.

Why Attend?

This class will improve your expertise in the operation and instruction of PepperBall Systems. Become an expert in launcher maintenance and repair, and learn the history of non-lethal chemical agents in law enforcement, and theories on how to instruct adults effectively.

Upcoming Training Calendar
Date and Time	
Tuesday - Thursday
May 17 - 19, 2005
9am - 4pm

Location	Agency Contact
Bristol County Sheriff's Office
593 Kempton Street
New Bedford, MA 02740	
(508) 889-3979

Lt. Scott J. Couto
[email protected]


----------

